# 6 month female spay, lump on belly??



## Scarletts_Daddy

Scarlett had a bump near her scar aswell. However with times its healed and much less noticable. If its not bothering her I wouldnt worry to much.


----------



## Bender

Bender had something like that when she had a 'makeover' and they removed some lumps and bumps and cut some growths off of her eyelid (poor girl) years ago. A day after surgery one of the lumps returned but it was just fluid and the vet drained it and had me massage it daily for a few weeks. It was fine after that. 

Lana


----------



## TwoGoldens

I am far from an expert but I bet it's nothing to worry about. I have had 3 female Goldens spayed and each one developed a lump in their incision. The vet told me it was just swelling from being to active---even tho I tried my best to keep them quite---not an easy task!!


----------



## Merlins mom

I recently had a foster and after her spay she also developed a lump next to the incision, though the incision itself looked great. The vet told me the following: if it doesn't feel hot, is not leaking any fluid that is not clear and the dog is acting normal, not to worry, and to try warm compresses on it a few times a day. The lump lasted about 4-5 days and it was totally gone. It felt kinda mushy, like fluid build up.

If you feel uncomfortable about it, by all means call your vet!


----------



## bluetou

Thank you every one for your prompt responses!! appreciated!! 
"merlins mom"....yep it feels exactly how you describe...I will try some warm compresses. AND you are right, very hard to keep an active golden still.

I do have a vet appointment at 1 pm tomorrow....just to make sure.

thank you all!! 

blue, mom to maggie


----------



## GoldenOwner12

Shelley was the same had a lump near her incision it was gone by time the stitches had to come out. I had hell of a time trying to keep Shelley calm she would not keep still was runing and jumping all over the place.


----------



## sugarsmom

*Puppy spayed now has lump*

Hi everyone! I am new to the forum. We have a 5 almost 6 mo Golden her name is Sugar. We just had her spayed on Friday and when we picked her up on Sat the Vet informed us that she had formed a lump and they had given her an antibiotic injection shot. As everyone has mentioned it is next to near impossible to keep her quiet and still but we have been doing our best and it does not seem to be changing. It is next to her incision and hard. Anyone have any suggestions? Being a new mom to her and not knowing much about puppies I would love any ideas, thoughts or suggestions. Trying to not have to go back to the Vet if possible.....Thanks!


----------



## momtoMax

I only have experience with fluid filled bumps myself. I think every girl spayed gets something like that. Is her belly around that area extra warm? If it's solid - I couldn't tell you want it is or if it's nothing to be worried about.


----------



## KaMu

Now... I was always under the impression that that little bump you all describe (and I've seen myself) is from the inner sutures where its knotted. There are inner sutures and than outer sutures or derma bond glue. Once they disolve it usually fades.
I just vaguely recall being told that?


----------



## mylissyk

When one of my foster dogs had a lump and swelling around the incision the vet had us put warm moist compresses on it a couple of times a day for about a week. It reduced in size and eventually went away. But she also put her on an antibiotic because it look very red and irritated.

A lot of females develop a lump along the incision, as long as it looks healthy and not red or getting larger, most of the time it is nothing to be worried about.


----------

